
Google walkout: global protests after sexual misconduct allegations - s_kilk
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/nov/01/google-walkout-global-protests-employees-sexual-harassment-scandals
======
ahmadss
Primary discussion here-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18352275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18352275)

